# What are the best bike rack options for full-size pickup bed?



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I use the 1UPUSA rack on my Jeep and 4Runner but I just picked up a standard-bed GMC 2500 HD (diesel). It is long enough to where I do not want to use a hitch rack. Plus, I do tow a camper at times and carry a bike or two. What rack options are you guys finding are the best? I'm thinking that Yakima and Thule prob have the best options. I have supported Rockymounts (local-ish to me) but not anymore. Their quality just sucks on all the racks I had and have.

I figure that keeping the bike in the bed would be the best option. I have seen a few fork-mount options but some real-world feedback would be good. Also, the methods of securing the rack to the bed- that would be useful information. I do have a factory bedliner and also don't want to drill anything. Thanks!


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd personally throw them over the tailgate. I would do pretty much anything to avoid taking the front wheel off. YMMV. You might want to check out Pipeline racks Truck Bike Rack, Pickup Truck Bike Racks by Pipeline Racks


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

badarse diesel trucks should have bikes on the tailgate.


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

I have a Ram 3500 and use Thule insta gaters. They work well. I didn’t want to have to install and remove a one up or similar each time I went to ride...I’m already long enough as is, plus I tow a toy hauler and or atv trailer many times per year and obviously a hitch mount wouldn’t be convenient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Pipeline racks does have some interesting options. I like that Thule Insta Gater as well. I did see that one earlier. Need to check these out in some detail. I also don't want anything hanging past the tailgate. The truck is long enough to begin with. With the bikes in the bed, I can tow my camper without worrying about trying to rig them between the two. I also don't want to wedge the bike on the tailgate.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

If you've got any tie-downs on the floor, check to see if the have are secured with captured nuts. If they are, you can bolt bars (that run across the bed) or plates that can be used to mount bike trays.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

1 bike I lay in down on it's side in the bed, 2+ bikes tailgate pad and hang them over tailgate. Never felt like I needed a rack, but I think about a hitch mounted rack, then could carry bikes and have the full bed (with canopy on) available.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I think I need to go in another direction since I do want a bed cover. There are a couple of companies that make retractable and tilt-up bed covers or tonneau covers that have grooves to attach cross bars. I think I will go this route and use Yakima Jetstream aero bars plus their new bike rack...the Highroad. 

I actually prefer the water-tightness and simplicity of the tilt-up covers but with the retractable covers, the contents in the bed can be easily accessed without taking off the bikes. The Pace Edwards Ultragroove series looks decent but only 2-3 companies do this so my selection is limited. Of course, this is a much more expensive option but I can keep stuff in the bed and people cannot see the contents or easily lift the contents in case I step somewhere for a meal or whatever. The truck is normally garaged but I'm more concerned about trips to Moab, Fruita, etc.


----------



## kf9yr (May 15, 2012)

2016 GMC 2500 HD. I use the 1Up roof rack trays for the bikes and had a local fabricator make the bars. The bars are mounted to o-track so they can be moved fore and aft or removed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Another vote for instagaters. I have 2 for my F150. Secures bikes quickly and easily removed when not needed. Check Craiglist, they pop up once in awhile.


----------



## csheakos (Apr 11, 2016)

I pretty much have a soft cover on my bed at all times. I went with Summit Racks gutters mounts. This allows you to use any bars with gutter mounts you want. I'm using Thule towers and bars and just added my rack on top of that. You would need to make sure your cover mounts in a way to let this work I think.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a roll top locking cover. I pull the front tires off and load two bikes on their sides, with a moving pad between them, and I am able to close the roll top.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Third vote for the Instagater... used one in my Super Duty before selling the truck and it worked really well. Will use it on my next truck if the bed is long enough.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

I use a hitch rack with my diesel pickup, SUV, and even her Prius! I also have fork mounts that I put on a 2x4 and use in the bed of the pickup when the camper isn't in it, but the hitch rack is so much easier, I see no point in switching!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I like that GMC setup above. I'm going with something a bit similar but a retractable bed cover by Pace Edwards with the rails already installed...the Ultragroove Metal model. Yakima 70" Jetstream bars in black, Skyline towers with landing pads, and Yakima Highroad bike racks. I'll try to post a pic when done, and I hope to get this done by next weekend. Then...Fruita!!


----------



## Design88 (Jan 17, 2017)

I like the RIDE88 rack. It's not made for cars, it's made for trucks and it's integrated and dialed. https://www.ride88.com/


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Design88 said:


> I like the RIDE88 rack. It's not made for cars, it's made for trucks and it's integrated and dialed. https://www.ride88.com/
> View attachment 1231976
> 
> View attachment 1231977


That's a well thought out design, and fine looking bike rack. Congratulations.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Design88 said:


> I like the RIDE88 rack. It's not made for cars, it's made for trucks and it's integrated and dialed. https://www.ride88.com/
> View attachment 1231976
> 
> View attachment 1231977


Yes, hopefully you would like it

If I didn't have a roll top on mine for work, is definitely consider something like that.


----------



## Design88 (Jan 17, 2017)

Shark said:


> Yes, hopefully you would like it
> 
> If I didn't have a roll top on mine for work, is definitely consider something like that.


The system does work for tonneau covers by a quick release lowering the top arm. Also there is a quick release to remove rack rack out of the bed.








20% off deal running right now at Ride88.com. Mention MTBR and I'll step up more.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Design88 said:


> The system does work for tonneau covers by a quick release lowering the top arm. Also there is a quick release to remove rack rack out of the bed.]
> 
> 20% off deal running right now at Ride88.com. Mention MTBR and I'll step up more.


Is it just the tension bar that holds that rack in the truck bed? Any other means besides the bar hold the rack in for rougher bumpier roads?


----------

